# PCD on January 4th



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks like we're in the first PCD group scheduled for the New Year. Anyone else scheduled for 01/04/16?


----------



## jtpmedic (Sep 6, 2015)

I've got One Day School on 01/03/2016 :bigpimp:

JP


----------



## nova1098 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm scheduled on the 4th as well


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just got home from our PCD. It was a fantastic experience. Everyone from the staff at the BMW provided Marriott hotel to the Performance School itself made our day in Spartanburg/Greenville something to remember. The very hot lap with instructor Mike Renner driving an M5 with lots of tire smoke and crazy drift angles was icing on the cake. 
Here are a few pictures including a few from the off road course in a X3 provided to each couple after the factory tour. Getting that right rear off the ground felt really hairy but lots of fun. 
I did cover the front of the car with painters tape for the ride home since I'll be getting a xpel clear bra installed this weekend and the installer recommended it to cut down on possible stone chips. The staff at the Performance Center said that wasn't unusual for someone leaving for a long ride home. That made me feel a little better.
It felt great to finally have the car back 2 months after our ED.
It was good to meet you and your son nova1098.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

brooski1 said:


> Just got home from our PCD. It was a fantastic experience. Everyone from the staff at the BMW provided Marriott hotel to the Performance School itself made our day in Spartanburg/Greenville something to remember. The very hot lap with instructor Mike Renner driving an M5 with lots of tire smoke and crazy drift angles was icing on the cake.
> Here are a few pictures including a few from the off road course in a X3 provided to each couple after the factory tour. Getting that right rear off the ground felt really hairy but lots of fun.
> I did cover the front of the car with painters tape for the ride home since I'll be getting a xpel clear bra installed this weekend and the installer recommended it to cut down on possible stone chips. The staff at the Performance Center said that wasn't unusual for someone leaving for a long ride home. That made me feel a little better.
> It felt great to finally have the car back 2 months after our ED.
> It was good to meet you and your son nova1098.


Great, glad you enjoyed the experience. Did they replace the X5 with X3's? We were all in X5's for the off-road course.


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wine-O said:


> Great, glad you enjoyed the experience. Did they replace the X5 with X3's? We were all in X5's for the off-road course.


Yep. They were all X3s. My wife and I aren't SUV people but we were impressed by the hill descent button. No foot on the brake pedal the X3 inched down the very steep rocky hills on the off road course. Pretty cool.


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

Few questions:
Was the PCD still under construction 
Was the museum open
Was you car waxed and detailed?
Thanks


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

notanaudi said:


> Few questions:
> Was the PCD still under construction
> Was the museum open
> Was you car waxed and detailed?
> Thanks


Yes, the PCD was under construction. It appeared to me the interior construction was finishing up. The store was being moved in to its new location. Tile was laid but not grouted. Kitchen and new dining area were nearly completed.
Museum was closed. Not sure about the reopening schedule.
Car was waxed and detailed. Looked real nice. Found some wax that hadn't been removed down low on the bumper but nothing major.


----------



## nova1098 (Aug 31, 2015)

brooski1 said:


> Just got home from our PCD. It was a fantastic experience. Everyone from the staff at the BMW provided Marriott hotel to the Performance School itself made our day in Spartanburg/Greenville something to remember. The very hot lap with instructor Mike Renner driving an M5 with lots of tire smoke and crazy drift angles was icing on the cake.
> Here are a few pictures including a few from the off road course in a X3 provided to each couple after the factory tour. Getting that right rear off the ground felt really hairy but lots of fun.
> I did cover the front of the car with painters tape for the ride home since I'll be getting a xpel clear bra installed this weekend and the installer recommended it to cut down on possible stone chips. The staff at the Performance Center said that wasn't unusual for someone leaving for a long ride home. That made me feel a little better.
> It felt great to finally have the car back 2 months after our ED.
> It was good to meet you and your son nova1098.


It was great meeting you as well and glad you made it home ok.


----------



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't wait to take delivery of my car at the performance center. Good call on the painter's tape. I think I'll do the same. I have to drive back to Charleston and plan on dropping it off at the shop the next day to get the clear bra applied.

How many layers of tape did you apply? Do you have any pictures? Thanks.


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just had the bra installed yesterday and the installer said the painters tape did the trick. No significant chips including the 800 miles we drove on our ED with no tape. I just used one layer of tape. Didn't take any pictures. Used just under 1 roll of 2". One of the PCD guys said that someone practically covered their entire car with tape for the ride home.


----------

